# Couple of recent smokes



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

1Linnie said:


> View attachment 33571
> 
> 
> View attachment 33572


Nice ash on an Ashton


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

1Linnie said:


> View attachment 33571
> 
> 
> View attachment 33572


Two great smokes!

Miller lite is one of my go-to beverages with a smoke. The others are Oban 14 year, Glenlivet French Oak finish and Kettle One. 10:16am and I'm already thirsty. :new_all_coholic:


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

nice pics brother! gotta love some cigar pron


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

LosingSleep said:


> Two great smokes!
> 
> Miller lite is one of my go-to beverages with a smoke. The others are Oban 14 year, Glenlivet French Oak finish and Kettle One. 10:16am and I'm already thirsty. :new_all_coholic:


I like 1556 by New Belgium Brew Co. also.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

The best cigar is one that is cut and lit as the last one is still warm in the ashtray.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

That second picture is A-Mer-I-Can!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Romeo y Julietta


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

1Linnie said:


> View attachment 33571
> 
> 
> View attachment 33572


Next time have a Sam Adams with the CAO. That's an All-American combination!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Animal said:


> Next time have a Sam Adams with the CAO. *That's an All-American combination!*


Depends how you look at it. 

" a dark Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro and lighter Connecticut Shade capa - this full-bodied cigar is blended with premium longfiller Ligero t*obaccos from Nicaragua, Italy, U.S.A., and the Dominican Republic bound in a zesty Brazilian leaf*."


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

LosingSleep said:


> Depends how you look at it.
> 
> " a dark Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro and lighter Connecticut Shade capa - this full-bodied cigar is blended with premium longfiller Ligero t*obaccos from Nicaragua, Italy, U.S.A., and the Dominican Republic bound in a zesty Brazilian leaf*."


I suppose. The last CAO American I smoked was @ a bud's house. He and his wife was having a small gathering for dinner and drinks. He and I were the only smokers there. I brought him a Diamond Crown as a gift for the host and after dinner he broke out the single malt Scotch.

Dont know much about scotch. But we tasted from one end of spectrum to other. Was not a huge fan of the real "oakie" stuff, but the other end was awesome.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Cigar porun'..... gotta luv it


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Depends how you look at it.
> 
> " a dark Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro and lighter Connecticut Shade capa - this full-bodied cigar is blended with premium longfiller Ligero t*obaccos from Nicaragua, Italy, U.S.A., and the Dominican Republic bound in a zesty Brazilian leaf*."


HAHA! I figured someone would get me on that!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

hope this works... trying to figure out how to post photos....


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

try this one more time....


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Effin Finally.... figured out how to paste pics...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice smokes!!!


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice set of rings you have there.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

enjoyed this one too


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

I have awesome friends.... Thanks Phil


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

1Linnie said:


> Effin Finally.... figured out how to paste pics...


Very nice.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

How'd you like that America? I have a few in the humi awaiting their demise.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Captnstabn said:


> How'd you like that America? I have a few in the humi awaiting their demise.


The America is an awesome smoke. Have had several and sad to say that was my last one. But wait, I can hear that devil site is calling my name....

"Linnie...Linnie... we have more Americas just for you... log on...log on now... we have your card number on file... with just a few clicks these could be all yours..."


----------



## Captnstabn (Jan 16, 2011)

1Linnie said:


> The America is an awesome smoke. Have had several and sad to say that was my last one. But wait, I can hear that devil site is calling my name....
> 
> "Linnie...Linnie... we have more Americas just for you... log on...log on now... we have your card number on file... with just a few clicks these could be all yours..."


It's waaay too easy isn't it...Almost like CI planned it that way. :biggrin:


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Captnstabn said:


> It's waaay too easy isn't it...Almost like CI planned it that way. :biggrin:


no doubt... what a slippery slope


----------

